# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Basement Field Herping...with Pictures!

## Johnny O. Farnen

So, I was sitting in the critter room this evening watching "The Good Shepard" on DVR when I caught movement out of the corner of my eye. At first I thought it was one of the very common House centipedes we have in these parts. Then I realized it was entirely too slow....and hopping...

Lo and behold, I caught a Psuedacris sp. froglet on the floor of my basement retreat. 

This is a mind blower as 
A. I haven't been able to catch one of these at all...
B. The closest pond is very nearly two klicks away...
C. It has been very dry here untill last night and that is a long way for such a little one to travel!


I suspect _Pseudacris triseriata triseriata_, however I live right on the edge of the overlap zone with _Pseudacris triseriata maculata_.


He was a bit under the weather from the dry floor, so he got a good rinse with spring water to get the dust off of him.





Frustrating really...when I go out looking for stuff deliberately, I find nothing. When I am sitting on me **** doing nothing, they come to me... :Wink:   This does create an interesting issue for me too. Looks like I have to keep the little guy, as by Nebraska law I would have to release him exactly where I found him....as long as he has not been moved more than 100 yards from the site.

----------


## John Clare

Very nice little frog.  I'm not crazy about _Acris_, but _Pseudacris_ really are fascinating little guys.  For what it's worth, I envy you!  Now I'm off to San Antonio zoo to see _Andrias_!

----------


## Kurt

> Now I'm off to San Antonio zoo to see _Andrias_!


Awesome! I assume you will be taking pics.

----------


## John Clare

I had 400 after I deleted any I didn't like.

----------


## Kurt

So are you going to share any with us?

----------


## John Clare

> So are you going to share any with us?


I've been sharing them already - there's a bunch on the home page and in my albums.

----------


## Kurt

OH ok, I will have a look then.

----------


## Mattiez

Wow, what a incredibly beautiful frog! He's lucky you found him before a neighbor's cat did! His skin texture is amazing. Lucky for both of you! Enjoy him!

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

Thank you!

He is doing very well since the original post. He is eating well and has increased in size dramatically.

I have not found much captive care info on these guys, so I am winging it. Thankfully I know they like a lot of water, and eat anything that moves. He tends to go arboreal during the day to sleep, but spends the rest of the time in the water, or at the water's edge on his island.

I kind of wish I could catch a few more, but these little guys are hard to spot in the wild- they are usually in the water and on the bottom before you even realize they were there.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

Good News!

While doing my pre-mowing bug net sweep of my yard today, I found another one of these little guys in my bug net! He is now with his brethren.


I really enjoy these plucky little critters. :Frog Smile:

----------


## Ra

I caught one of these little buggers on a rainy night next to the curb one year, at the time I couldn't identify and had no idea how to care for it, cage it or feed it. I would love to find one again, and would appreciate any tips on it's care and feeding.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

See the "Observations" thread for this species here on the forums for care and feeding info.

----------

